# Cartoon / Anime Effeckt



## Squall (13. Mai 2004)

Wie kann man in Photoshop Fotographien oder auch Handzeichnungen einen Cartoon oder Anime/Manga Effeckt verleihen?

Damit meine ich dicke Konturlinien, in wenigen Farben flächendeckend angemalt.


http://1976design.com/blog/colophon/
Macht soetwas mit einem Foto auf seiner Seite.


Daher Frage 1, wie macht man etwas derartiges?
Welche Filter werden wie verwendet, Layer, Ebenen, usw.

Die 2te Frage, geht dies auch mit Handzeichnungen und wenn ja wie hier?


Recht herzlichen Dank.


----------



## GeHo (13. Mai 2004)

Wie soll das schon groß gehen: Zeichne die Konturen nach und füll die Flächen aus  Ausfürliches Tutorial dazu. Mit Filtern kommst du nicht weit, weil die die Konturen nicht präzise genug rausfinden können.
Handzeichnung genauso: Erst Konturen nachzeichnen,dann ganz normal Ausfüllen.Hier noch ein gutes Manga-Coloring-Tutorial


----------



## Squall (13. Mai 2004)

Danke, gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass die Konturen nicht so verpixelt aussehen, wenn ich die mit der Maus zeichne wird das nie so recht ordentlich, sondern hat immer so Ecker drinnen.


----------



## subzero (13. Mai 2004)

Für solche Dinge verwendet man Pfade!
Da ist das Zeichenwerkzeug am besten für geeignet. Hier im Forum findeste Links zu diesem Thema  Pfade; Grundlagen


----------

